# Problem in 7.1-RC1 with onboard LAN rtl8169



## laserjump (Dec 9, 2008)

MB: Socket775 GIGABYTE "GA-EP45-DS4" (iP45, 4xDDR2, SATA II-RAID, U133, 3xPCI-E, SB, 2x1Ð“Ð±Ð¸Ñ‚ LAN, IEEE1394a, USB2.0, ATX)

uname -a
------------------------------------------------------------------
FreeBSD mail.nremstroi.ru 7.1-RC1 FreeBSD 7.1-RC1 #0: Sun Dec  7 05:57:33 UTC 2008     root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
------------------------------------------------------------------

dmesg
------------------------------------------------------------------
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xb000-0xb0ff mem 0xec110000-0xec110fff,0xec100000-0xec10ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci4
re0: Chip rev. 0x3c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
re0: PHY write failed
re0: PHY write failed
re0: MII without any phy!
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
re1: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xec010000-0xec010fff,0xec000000-0xec00ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci5
re1: Chip rev. 0x3c000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00400000
re1: PHY write failed
re1: PHY write failed
re1: MII without any phy!
device_attach: re1 attach returned 6
------------------------------------------------------------------

pciconf -lv
------------------------------------------------------------------
re0@pci0:4:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
re1@pci0:5:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VitalyMoiseev (Dec 9, 2008)

i have ASUS P5B-VM vith 1 Gb LAN on Realtec 8169 chip
after update to 7.1-RC1 integrated lan work fine!

```
opto# uname -a
FreeBSD opto.cable.net 7.1-RC1 FreeBSD 7.1-RC1 #16: Mon Dec  8 23:18:11 EET 2008
     rot@opto.cable.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/OPTO  i386
```


```
opto# dmesg -a
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet>
port 0xb800-0xb8ff mem 0xff5ff000-0xff5fffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: Chip rev. 0x38000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-F
DX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:fc:b1:38:20
re0: [FILTER]
```


```
opto# pciconf -lv
re0@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x81aa1043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------

